# دورات تعليم سولد ووركس ماستركام كورل درو تحميل مباشر



## mohamed-x (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذه الصفحه بها دورات تعليميه مفيده للبرامج المذكوره ارجو تحميله وشكرا

http://www.sarasota.k12.fl.us/brookside/cudacountry


----------



## سعد المغربي (30 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافيه على الموقع

شباب لازم الك يدخل يشوف ويحكم

مجهود رائع يا اخي و جزاك الله خير

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أغسطس 2010)

سعد المغربي قال:


> الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافيه على الموقع
> 
> شباب لازم الك يدخل يشوف ويحكم
> 
> ...


تسلم اخى سعد جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أغسطس 2010)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكووور على الموضوع


بارك الله فيك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أغسطس 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

